# Master List of commercial Slingshot Manufacturers



## NightKnight

Standard Slingshots:
A+ Slingshots - http://www.aplusslingshots.com/
T&D Bunny Buster Slingshots - http://www.bunnybuster.com/
Milbro Proshot - http://www.milbroproshotuk.com
Flatband - PM Here on the site.
Tex-shooter - PM Here on the site.
Flippinout Slingshots - http://www.flippinoutslingshots.com
Slingshots Canada - http://www.slingshotscanada.com
Pocket Predator - http://www.pocketpredator.com/
Saunders Archery - http://www.sausa.com/
Barnett - http://www.barnettcrossbows.com/
Crosman - http://www.crosman.com/
Marksman - http://www.marksman.com/
Trumark - http://www.slingshots.com
Daisy - http://www.daisy.com/
ComBow - http://www.combowslingguy.com/
Dankung - http://www.dankung.com/
Precision Shots - http://www.catsdomain.com/
Megaline Industries - http://www.megaline.it
Falcon Archery - http://www.falcon-archery.webs.com/
Northern Sports - http://www.flyline.net/
Rhythm & Blues N&U - http://www.rhythm-blues-new-used.com/
Weifang Zhaoshi - http://zsgn.com/
Yongkang Feiyun - http://www.flytsports.com/
Stil Crin - http://www.stilcrin.it/
El Tirachinas Asturiano - http://www.eltirachinasasturiano.com/
Advance Group - http://www.advancegroup.it
Custom Catapults - http://www.customcatapults.co.uk/
Slingshots USA (PS Series Laser Guided Slingshots, Chief AJ Quick Point, and Chief AJ HFX) - http://www.slingshotsusa.com

Slingshots as Tools:
BIG SHOT - http://www.sherrillt...l-Gear/BIGshot/
EZ Hang - https://ezhang.com/
Sling-a-line - http://mccartenco.co...?productid=1201


----------



## pocketpoacher

Forgot Gamekeeper Catapults...


----------



## joeboken

I don't see SimpleShot in this list.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Neither one existed in 2009.


----------



## kcherry

Proshot Catapults

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

